# Hotmail POP3 & SMTP?



## Carndret (28. Mai 2001)

Ich such seit Wochen die daten die ich eintragen muss um von einem Programm aus meine Hotmail Nachrichten abzurufen.
Bei GMX ist es Z.B
pop.gmx.de und smtp.gmy.de

hoffe auf Antwort DANKE!!!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (28. Mai 2001)

hio,
jo also 
name = deinusername
email = deinusername@hotmail.com   oder so

als pop3/imap oder http:
http://services.msn.com/svcs/hotmail/httpmail.asp

als smtp bin ich mir nich so sicher..
probier mal dein gleichen  oder schaue mal auf der hotmail seite unter hilfe (einloggen)

hoffe das läuft


----------



## Carndret (28. Mai 2001)

Ähh,

ich meine bei Outlook(oder anderen) muss man doch den Server angeben über den er die Nachrichten holt und abschickt.

bei WEB.de ist es (fast wie bei GMX)
pop3.web.de
smtp.web.de

dann müsste es bei Hotmail ungefähr:
pop3.hotmail.com
smtp.hotmail.com    sein, oder??????


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (28. Mai 2001)

hi,
nö is webbased, deswegen einfach 

http://services.msn.com/svcs/hotmail/httpmail.asp 

als pop3/imap/http eintibbeln


----------



## ScudMcFox (27. Juni 2004)

*POP3 und SMTP Server für/bei Hotmail.com*

Hallo ...

irgendwie verstehe ich die Welt nimmer, freilich hat Hotmail POP/SMTP Server ... z.B. mx1.hotmail.com bis mx15.hotmail.com ... mit einer Comandozeilen-Syntax kann man sogar abrufen, welcher von denen auf das eigene Postfach zugewiesen wurde ... Aber soviel zu dem, das es keine POP-Server für hotmail.com gibt ...

Grüße SmF


----------



## Carndret (27. Juni 2004)

Willkommen im Tutorials.de Forum!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem ersten Beitrag, aber die Hotmail Adresse existiert seit ca. 2 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr...


----------



## DarthDemius (11. Juli 2004)

Hab grad was nettes entdeckt! Ich denke das könnt weiterhelfen:
Hotmail Popper
Das Tool ermöglicht dir Nachrichten von einem Hotmail Konto mit jedem beliebigen E-Mail-Programm abzurufen.

greetz
DarthDemius


----------



## Unheilig (11. Juli 2004)

Also, wenn ich über Outlook meine Hotmailkonten einstellen will dann is das eingentlich recht simpel. 

Outlook starten -> Extras -> Konten -> Hinzufügen -> E-Mail ->
Name eingeben -> E-Mail Adresse eingeben -> 

"der Posteingangsserver ist ein HTML-Server"

darunter

"Der HTML-Mail-Dienstanbieter ist Hotmail"  < das Hotmail steht in diesem Fall in einem Scrolldownmenü. 



> http://services.msn.com/svcs/hotmail/httpmail.asp



das ist die angegebene Adresse für den Eingangsserver

-> Kontoname -> Kennwort -> Weiter -> Fertigstellen

Wobei dazu gesagt werden sollte das meine Outlook-Version bei WindowsXP bei war.


----------



## honeyboy (11. Juli 2004)

Schaut euch mal das Datum der Posts an - ich glaube nicht, dass der user jetzt noch Hilfe braucht  

Aber trotzdem nett...und auch ganz nützlich für die Nachwelt (eventuell).


----------

